# FunnyTitleHere.



## Ahab (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I think everyone knows the crack rock steady pretty well. You can have your opinions about these ex junkies/Junkies but their music is great.

Leftover Crack - One Dead Cop

Video below the lyrics (It's for all the drunk people on forums.)

Lyrics:
Power abuse; Authority misuse
They kill and rape
And it won't be on the news
But you're the good one
With the badge and a gun
Braggin' how you blasted
Gunshot forty-one

Policia
Line up on the wall
Policia
Caged animals
Policia
Kill and lie some more
Policia
Conspiracy to cage the poor

One dead cop
No more donut shop
More dead cops
Might make the hurting stop
Kill cops [7x]

Policia
Line up on the wall
Policia
Caged animals
Policia
Kill and lie some more
Policia
Conspiracy to cage the poor

One dead cop
No more donut shop
More dead cops
Might make the hurting stop
Kill cops [7x]

I never took such pleasure in a death
A hatred born of freedom's dying breath
The police kill and then they lie some more
In a conspiracy to cage the poor


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

that's not a video


----------



## Ahab (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a still image with music behind it, but I can assure you it's in a video format seeing it's coming from youtube. Anyways this is the Music section.


----------

